# Afghan Luke - Canadian movie...



## muffin (30 Aug 2011)

I searched to see if there was anything on this already but came up blank.

I was looking at "coming soon" movies and came across "Afghan Luke"... I can't tell if this is supposed to be serious or a farce (it is directed by Trailer Park Boys director Mike Clattenburg)

Synopsis

Disheartened when his story about Canadian snipers possibly mutilating corpses in Afghanistan is buried, Luke (Nick Stahl) quits his job but is even more determined to return to Afghanistan to get the real story. With his offbeat buddy, Tom (Nicolas Wright), tagging along, Luke returns to Afghanistan and intends to gather enough evidence to get his old story into print. But he soon finds that the country is an even more dangerous place than when he left. To make matters worse, his old friend and fixer, Mateen (Stephen Lobo) has been hired away by Luke’s journalistic nemesis, Imran Sahar (Vik Sahay). Soon the trip for Luke and Tom in Afghanistan turns into a surreal and perilous adventure, a journey into an alternate reality, filtered through a haze of gun smoke.


http://www.afghanluke.com

I really don't know what to think about this film  :-\


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Aug 2011)

Revisionist crap. There's no substance to the premise that our snipers mutilated any corpses. Good fiction rests on a bed of fact, and this has none. 

I took a look at the failbook page and it's nothing but self congratulatory messages. I won't dispute that there may be some fine actors in the project, and they should not suffer because of the material. None the less... crap!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2011)

“A courageous (we're going ahead with this even though the rumour was already proven groundless) and extremely timely (not only is St Jack is dead, but this "Suppport the Troops" thing has to end) inquiry into our place in the world and our own cherished self-image (Canadian soldiers simply refuse to be 'peacekeepers', dammit) as well as a fascinating account of the backstabbing world of frontline journalism (war is _especially_ hard on we journalists and film-makers), Afghan Luke may be one of the most important Canadian films of the year.”(Left-wing, conspiracy-theorist  loonies will be swooning in the cinema aisles)

- Toronto International Film Festival ...with unpaid editorializing in yellow.

Pretty sure I can give this one a pass.  :


----------



## muffin (30 Aug 2011)

Well that about confirms the gut feeling I had for it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

I, too, think I'll wait until it's in the 2/$10 bin at Walmart to add this one to my collection.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I, too, think I'll wait until it's in the 2/$10 bin at Walmart to add this one to my collection.



I wouldn't buy it if it was in the 10/2$ bin!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

I've just noticed the film doesn't include a military consultant in its crew list at IMDB - they do have 2 dog trainers, though.  

Even "Top Gun" lists a "navy dialogue consultant" in its credits  8)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Aug 2011)

Not only does the plotline sound like a wank 'n a half, they even ripped off the font from HBO's "Generation Kill".

Teh Ghey.


----------



## frank1515 (30 Aug 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Not only does the plotline sound like a wank 'n a half, they even ripped off the font from HBO's "Generation Kill".
> 
> Teh Ghey.



Hey HS! Maybe you can spoof this movie? It's got potential!


----------



## Container (30 Aug 2011)

Somebody should launch an action against them for defamation and make them put a screen at the beginning of the movie indicating that it isn't based on reality and it s pure fiction.

I can't believe somebody would do this. The real investigation was abused enough (of course when an allegation is made it needs to be investigated- but the investgation itself was used as a weapon). Didn't like the results so you make a fictional movie that fits your accounts?

I am PISSED


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Didn't like the results so you make a fictional movie that fits your accounts?


Well, the IMDb listing doesn't actually mention that it's fiction; that would make it slightly (but only _slightly_) more problematic for the conspiracy theorists.   :


----------



## Container (30 Aug 2011)

I dont like how close to the accusations it is and then goes off on its own.

Maybe Im too sensitive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, the IMDb listing doesn't actually mention that it's fiction; that would make it slightly (but only _slightly_) more problematic for the conspiracy theorists.   :


Only those that don't understand what "drama" means.  Oh, wait.....  Never mind.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Aug 2011)

Gawd, even the promo poster is cheddar...."*OMG, the reporters are blindfolded...ooo, what a scathing commentary on the suppression of the media in a Theatre of Operations...(wankwankwank)....."*.   :facepalm:

This things smacks of "Hurt Locker" type film making.


----------



## Container (30 Aug 2011)

what was wrong with Hurt Locker? Green Zone is the one I think of when it comes to movies that start good and then tie things together with an agenda.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Aug 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> what was wrong with Hurt Locker?



Everything..... IMO

Sure, it was kind of interesting, but it seemed like a bunch of slapped-together vingettes, instead of one coherent peice. (kinda like any of my posts... 8))

To my untrained eye: all the "cowboy" behaviour would've gotten the lead (Jeremy Renner) kicked off his team, never mind probably out of any sort of Military service altogether.....(and this is just one example).

But I digress.....


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> what was wrong with Hurt Locker?



You mean, _besides_ this...   ;D






Actually, I suspect Hurt Locker, and Green Zone, will be in a completely different catagory than what appears to be inflammatory 'military as psychotic killers/only left-wing journalists provide truth' rubbish.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Aug 2011)

Is this going to be a "Straight to DVD Production"?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a "Straight to DVD Production"?



A Canadian movie, with a five million dollar budget?......I would imagine a theater run of about 48 seconds, then into the bargain-bin she goes.


----------



## muffin (30 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a "Straight to DVD Production"?



Out in theater Sept 23rd I believe


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> Out in theater Sept 23rd I believe


And if you can't wait, its TIFF screening times are:

Sunday September 11 
Scotiabank Theatre 1
9:30pm

Wednesday September 14 
AMC 2
2:15pm


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Aug 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> Out in theater Sept 23rd I believe



It looks like they have a Canadian distributor, but this kind of show doesn't usually get big exposure.

I'll probably watch it on DVD, (or on demand, whatever), but not in a theatre.


----------



## Haggis (30 Aug 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I'll probably watch it on DVD, (or on demand, whatever), but not in a theatre.



I'm going to see it in the theatre - in uniform!   :evil:


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2011)

I may go to watch it just for the mud-wrestling scene between Ali Liebert and Pascale Hutton...


----------



## Teeps74 (30 Aug 2011)

On the face of it, the synopsis is alarming... 

I will watch it, and hold my judgement until then. Without knowing the finish of the movie, it is difficult for me to reconcile the idea at this film maker is anti-Canadian Forces. He could very well have a very nice message for us in the movie.

(Remembering of course, that many of the cast of the Trailer Park Boys have been fairly public in support of us, the members of  the CF).


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> On the face of it, the synopsis is alarming...
> 
> I will watch it, and hold my judgement until then. Without knowing the finish of the movie, it is difficult for me to reconcile the idea at this film maker is anti-Canadian Forces. *He could very well have a very nice message for us in the movie.*
> 
> (Remembering of course, that many of the cast of the Trailer Park Boys have been fairly public in support of us, the members of  the CF).


My biggest source of doubt, and I stand to be corrected....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I've just noticed the film doesn't include a military consultant in its crew list at IMDB - they do have 2 dog trainers, though.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Aug 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I may go to watch it just for the mud-wrestling scene between Ali Liebert and Pascale Hutton...



I missed that part in the IMDB summary....... maybe this thing is worth watching at least on DVD......alone 8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I missed that part in the IMDB summary....... maybe this thing is worth watching at least on DVD......alone 8)


Just don't wear out the pause button, bud....
Ali Liebert





Pascale Hutton


----------



## Container (30 Aug 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> On the face of it, the synopsis is alarming...
> 
> I will watch it, and hold my judgement until then. Without knowing the finish of the movie, it is difficult for me to reconcile the idea at this film maker is anti-Canadian Forces. He could very well have a very nice message for us in the movie.
> 
> (Remembering of course, that many of the cast of the Trailer Park Boys have been fairly public in support of us, the members of  the CF).



The pain caused to the members involved in the accusations that are similar to the events of this movie (except now its about a coverup) is enough for me to know its BS.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Aug 2011)

Do your part in the battle against bad movies, "download" the hell out of it. ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (31 Aug 2011)

Having watched the trailer, I don't think this movie takes itself that seroiusly. The bit about the snipers doesn't even seem to be central to the plot.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (31 Aug 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Having watched the trailer, I don't think this movie takes itself that seroiusly. The bit about the snipers doesn't even seem to be central to the plot.



Considering that the director and one of the writers were involved in producing _*The Trailer Park Boys *_and the fact that the synopsis sounds something that *Hunter S. Thompson *might have dreamed (hallucinated??)  I think you may be right. 

P.S. Where did you watch the trailer?? There's nothing on the IMDb site.


----------



## Rheostatic (31 Aug 2011)

Try the link in the OP.

Based on that trailer, I'd say this movie is about the war in Afghanistan the way Lethal Weapon is a movie about detective work.


----------



## LineJumper (1 Sep 2011)

Looks pretty funny to me.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (1 Sep 2011)

Just watched the trailer, and I still can't discern whether it's a comedy, or a drama.... ???



			
				Rheostatic said:
			
		

> ... The bit about the snipers doesn't even seem to be central to the plot.



If it's a a comedy/adventure movie using the "sniper/bodies...etc" plot as a vehicle to just move the show along, without any broad political statements, maybe it won't be poop.

I know I'll be keeping my eye on IMDB after TIFF to see what people are saying....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2011)

I'll reserve judgment until I've see the actual full release. 

Pretty hard to discern motive and intent from a flimsy press release and a single half assed trailer. People just need to chillax.

From the trailer though, it does look pretty entertaining.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2011)

Damn trailer didn't show any mud rassling  :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Sep 2011)

All,

I was contacted by Nigel Hunt of the CBC today, who is looking to speak to someone with a military background about this film. His message follows:

CBC tv news producer working on a story planned for this Monday Sept 12 on the new Canadian movie Afghan Luke that is premiering at the Toronto International Film Festival. Seeking someone military or former military who has either seen an advance screening or at least the trailer and can comment on camera in a brief tv interview on what they think of the film and/or premise.

please contact asap: Nigel.Hunt [at] cbc.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I was contacted by Nigel Hunt of the CBC today, who is looking to speak to someone with a military background about this film. His message follows:
> 
> ...



C'mon Mike  : It isn't even remotely close to April 1st 8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> CBC tv news producer working on a story planned for this Monday Sept 12 on the new Canadian movie Afghan Luke that is premiering at the Toronto International Film Festival. Seeking someone military or former military who has either seen an advance screening or *at least the trailer* and can comment on camera in a brief tv interview on what they think of the film and/or premise.


Here's a journalist willing to put an awful lot of faith in an opinion gleaned from as little as 2 minutes of a 100 minute film.  Something to remember when reading any story containing comments from someone asked to comment on something?


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Sep 2011)

"Well, I was kind of disappointed that they edited out the mud wrestling scene between Ali Liebert and Pascale Hutton..."

 ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> "Well, I was kind of disappointed that they edited out the mud wrestling scene between Ali Liebert and Pascale Hutton..."
> 
> ;D


There's a loony and Milpoints in it for you if you get in touch with the CBC guy and say that on camera >


----------



## Teeps74 (8 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I was contacted by Nigel Hunt of the CBC today, who is looking to speak to someone with a military background about this film. His message follows:
> 
> ...



I would have to suggest that it is hardly fair to us, nor the film producers/writers et al, to comment before seeing the film, and the trailer is never enough to comment on.  

I am willing to give this film a chance, and will see it. After I see it, I will put my comments up here, in the public domain.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> There's a loony and Milpoints in it for you if you get in touch with the CBC guy and say that on camera >



I'll toss in a couple of beers. 8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I would have to suggest that it is hardly fair to us, nor the film producers/writers et al, to comment before seeing the film, and the trailer is never enough to comment on.
> 
> I am willing to give this film a chance, and will see it. After I see it, I will put my comments up here, in the public domain.



Since when has the CBC been fair anyway?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Sep 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I would have to suggest that it is hardly fair to us, nor the film producers/writers et al, to comment before seeing the film, and the trailer is never enough to comment on.
> 
> I am willing to give this film a chance, and will see it. After I see it, I will put my comments up here, in the public domain.



Apparently there was an advance screening for some military folks, and he is hoping to make contact with someone who has already seen it. In lieu of that, he'll take first impressions on the trailer. I realize it's not much, but this may be an opportunity to air some of the concerns noted above. If we pass it up, we'll have to accept that the public will make up their own mind about events based on a vague memory of what was originally reported, and the fiction portrayed in the film.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (8 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ....he'll take first impressions on the trailer....



I thought I _may have  _  seen the front of a KAC can, (or something that looks like one)... in the trailer....gave me a *"half-ie"*, and the show a little more cred, (for me), but I still wanna read some reviews.

If the hippies at TIFF hate it, I'll probably love it.

If that dude wants a non-mil/fanboy review...send him my way.

HS


----------



## Snaketnk (8 Sep 2011)

If the KAC can you're referring to is the ones we put on our 308s, then yes I saw that too (I wasn't aware is was a KAC)

Honestly, the subtext be damned, it actually looks pretty entertaining.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Sep 2011)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> If the KAC can you're referring to is the ones we put on our 308s, then yes I saw that too (I wasn't aware is was a KAC)



Not entirely sure, the maple leaf on the end just looked like something I thought I'd seen somewhere....(probably wrong).


----------



## Sythen (12 Sep 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20110911/trailer-park-boys-creator-goes-to-war-afghan-luke-110914/20110912?s_name=tiff2011



> "Trailer Park Boys" co-creator and director Mike Clattenburg isn't offended by the suggestion that a nuanced satirical film on Canada's role in the Afghan war is a bit of a surprise coming from him.
> 
> "I guess people would expect me to do crazy, screwball stuff, but we did that for 10 years," the Cole Harbour, Nova Scotia native tells me in a hotel room in downtown Toronto. "Guys in their underwear and housecoats, drunk trailer park supervisors . . . I've been doing that stuff for a while, that stoner comedy.
> 
> "I was excited to do something I hadn't done before."


----------



## Sigger (12 Sep 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Tiff/20110911/trailer-park-boys-creator-goes-to-war-afghan-luke-110914/



> "We didn't want to be disrespectful to the Canadian military," Clattenburg said.
> 
> The filmmakers said they were told by a senior military official that they got Afghanistan right, which they seem pleased to tell me.


----------



## xena (12 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> There's a loony and Milpoints in it for you if you get in touch with the CBC guy and say that on camera >


Now, *that* I would pay to see...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2011)

_Globe & Mail's_ Liam Lacey gives it one star out of four:


> Trailer Park Boys director Mike Clattenburg moves to a larger canvas – the Afghanistan war – for this black comedy about journalistic cover-ups, hashish and corpse mutilation. Targeting the same absurdist, sardonic mode of David O. Russell`s Three Kings, the movie feels several drafts short of a tight script. Two Canadian reporters ( Nick Stahl and Nicolas Wright) return to Afghanistan when an editor spikes a story about Canadian sharpshooter cutting off his victims` fingers. Shot in the British Columbia interior substituting for Central Asia, the movie features a collection of cartoonish figures – a chirpy native guide, an airhead camp follower, and a fashionable warlord who wants to help his nephew break into rap music – that fail to be even interestingly offensive.



As for the military pre-screening ....


> .... As the story's A-plot involves possible wrongdoing by the Canadian military, the filmmakers played the movie before some top Canadian Forces brass in Halifax ....


.... it would have been interesting to hear comments from a military pre-screening for "some top Canadian Forces brass" in, say, Edmonton.

Now I'm REALLY curious to see what someone with some military experience (and perhaps time downrange) has to say if they see the flick.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As for the military pre-screening ........ it would have been interesting to hear comments from a military pre-screening for "some top Canadian Forces brass" in, say, Edmonton.
> 
> Now I'm REALLY curious to see what someone with some military experience (and perhaps time downrange) has to say if they see the flick.


Didn't take them long to close the comments on that site.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Sep 2011)

Perhaps they felt the first and only comment captured everything that needed to be said. For those who haven't read it:



> Disgraceful to even suggest in a fictional story that our troops have acted with anything but complete professionalism. It evolves and perpetuates a complete lie.
> 
> But yet, somehow, I'm not so surprised. It's a lot less offensive than doing a story about the Taliban killing teachers or schoolgirls...
> 
> - John from Edmonton


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Sep 2011)

Re: Halifax and the screening there.

Don't forget that Clattenburg is from down East, and that Halifax isn't just RCN.  LFAA HQ is in Halifax, so there are some "Army Guys" there, just as there are in Valcartier, Gagetown, Petawawa and even in Edmonton.  It was probably just easier for him to screen it to the local big wigs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Re: Halifax and the screening there.
> 
> Don't forget that Clattenburg is from down East, and that Halifax isn't just RCN.  LFAA HQ is in Halifax, so there are some "Army Guys" there, just as there are in Valcartier, Gagetown, Petawawa and even in Edmonton.  It was probably just easier for him to screen it to the local big wigs.


Seen, and understood about the location and the producer's location.  I was just curious re:  what the response from a different mix o' people in a more Army-esque place might be.


----------



## Strike (12 Sep 2011)

Here's the thing guys.  Every movie needs a catch at the start to pull people in, and it's a lot easier to use something the general public may be somewhat familiar with, even though the allegation was proven false, than to completely make something up, in which case we'd all be up in arms about how the creators hate the military, with a call to boycott everything Trailer Park Boys, etc, etc.

He needed a catch.  He used something that had been in the news.  Imagine if the catch had been something like, "Reporter's story about Canadian soldiers brutalizing young women in Afghanistan gets burried so he decides to quit and head out on his own..."  If he had done something like this, something completely made up, I could understand your ire.  But this is Hollywood (of the North).  At least he had SOME taste in choosing his catch.


----------



## jeffb (12 Sep 2011)

Interesting that the title uses the _Generation Kill_ font.


----------



## Sigger (13 Sep 2011)

I dunno. I find the trailer not too bad..


----------



## Journeyman (13 Sep 2011)

> The filmmakers said they were told by a senior military official that they got Afghanistan right, which they seem pleased to tell me.


 That's known as "damning by faint praise," familiar to anyone who's done a PER on a less-than-stellar subordinate, where you have to include _something_ positive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That's known as "damning by faint praise," familiar to anyone who's done a PER on a less-than-stellar subordinate, where you have to include _something_ positive.


Or to anyone who's assessed mutual instruction:  "Three good points about your lecture:  you had your head dress on, your boots were properly laced and your pockets were all buttoned.  Now, three bad points....."


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I, too, think I'll wait until it's in the 2/$10 bin at Walmart to add this one to my collection.


Three-year bump to let folks know:  I ended up buying a copy today at a local Dollarama for $1 and watching it.

No two-dimensional character cliche left unturned, military or Afghan.

Clincher:  CF Sergeant, when shot, says "There goes my gun" when the horse where his rifle is hanging gallops away.  

In the "Making Of" micro-documentary, the writer says it's not an anti-war movie, but one where it shows how everyone goes a bit crazy in war.

My rating?





Worth.
Every.
Penny.
I.
Paid.

*Spoiler alert*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
We never find out about the cut-off finger.


----------



## Heraske (28 Aug 2014)

> We never find out about the cut-off finger.



I remember stumbling upon this movie not too long ago. I believe it was around June. I had sort of mixed feelings on where the film was aimed at (anti-CF or not anti-CF).

Although I'm pretty sure that the CF sergeant told the guy that there was no finger, and that that wrapped "finger" was just wrapped candy, to fool the journalist who worked for CNN or whatever. When it came down to that point, it seemed as if the entire film is truly anti-journalist, as it shows the soldiers making an a** out of each and every journalist there. 

Note how the CF sergeant near the end gets fed up with the journalist's poor marksmanship and then after that insurgent quits mocking them and walks back, the CF sergeant tells the journalist that he (the journalist) killed the insurgent, when he truly hadn't. After that, the journalist had to live thinking that he had shot the insurgent, simply believing what was told to him without solid evidence, like the majority of conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Aug 2014)

You guys are waaaayyyy overthinking this.


----------



## Heraske (28 Aug 2014)

> You guys are waaaayyyy overthinking this.



But I just got out of philosophy school.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Aug 2014)

Chuk said:
			
		

> But I just got out of philosophy school.



Is that one of those schools that have diplomas like Bachelor of Arts degrees? ;D


----------



## Heraske (28 Aug 2014)

> Is that one of those schools that have diplomas like Bachelor of Arts degrees?



Something like that!

It made getting a very competitive job such as McDonald's easier!


----------

